# Ever wonder how a bottle of Chubby Bubble is made?



## Rude Rudi (9/2/17)

Saw this, no you tube link - so only links to the page;







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 4


----------



## rona.crayton59 (18/2/17)

Facebook won't let me view it, but I would love to know how its made.

Sent from my VS425 using Tapatalk


----------

